# Easy way to learn golf swing



## jimmya (Jul 20, 2020)

Most people do not pay attention to Golf fundamentals and struggle with Golf Swing consistency hitting ball all over the map. I have a sound system to put you on right track. 
You must start with Fundamentals Fundamentals and ingrain those to begin. Show me a top amateur or pro in any sport who hasn’t mastered the fundamentals it’s rare if any.
The fundamentals of Golf swing are grip, stance,
Posture, alignment and I would add your pivot motion. This 70-80% of a sound swing.


----------



## jimmya (Jul 20, 2020)

Thank you


----------

